# Swaying Zombie 2013



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

New prop for 2013. Swaying zombie prop using a wiper motor for the movement, tstraub's 4 ch prop controller with a PIR trigger. The head is a cosmetology student head, I'm still on the fence if I should add hair or not.

Sorry about the video, its hard to shoot video, trigger the prop and turn off the lights by yourself. My wife and kids wont go into the basement since "Brad" has show up. (the cosmetology head read "Mr. Brad" on the neck)


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Fantastic! Love the movement. The head and hands are great. Personally I would leave the head as is. Looks more menacing w/o hair. Good job on the sound track as well. Any pics of the mechanism?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Totally agree, excellent movement and yes, need to see the guts of this guy.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job!!! LOVE the movement!


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Great job.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: DZ that is so cool! Brad looks bad to the bone. (I kind of get why your wife and kids are leery of him.)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Bald guys can be zombies, too

The movement is really good on this guy, and I like the texturing on the face.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You did a great job of putting this together, long may Brad scare! No hair needed!


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

Since this is the showroom, Ill make a new post to show the guts. http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=755761#post755761


----------



## FastEddie33 (Aug 16, 2013)

Very cool!!..great job, love the movement!!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Nicely done and I agree leave the hair off


----------



## ~Hexxis~ (Jul 31, 2013)

It's amazing what you guys are coming up with. Ya know what they say... " One man's trash is another man's Halloween prop."... or is it another man's potpourri...? I can never remember.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Great job!!!


----------



## strynite (Jul 28, 2013)

Nice prop and great job on the movement!


----------



## Nrthrnstr (Jul 23, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

This is nice! Great job!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That is one cool prop.


----------

